
Messy Structs/Classes in a Functional Style - nikbackm
http://prog21.dadgum.com/216.html
======
infinity0
> In a real game, I found that almost everything was optional, so I ended up
> with simply: > {Position, Optional_Stuff}

Or in other words, {Position, Everything_Else} :)

------
markatkinson
I am busy learning Elixir and these are some good points to keep in mind.
Hopefully I don't favourite and forget.

